# Kent R35s



## Ryan Lewis (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all,

My first post on here is probably a slightly cheeky one but worth a go none the less. Due to feeling slightly deflated after test driving an m5 and m6 and having a general lack of direction in my next car choice i find myself hunting for other alternatives. Given that the main reasons i want a fast car gain are my fond memories of my mkiv supra and R33 Gtr i have come to the conclusion that my attention should probably be directed at the R35. 

I'm currently a car sale and a wage packet away from being able to take the plunge and go gtr shopping so not wishing to waste any sellers time until i actually have the readies im trying my luck to see if any kind soul in the Kent area (i'm in Canterbury) might be willing to take me for a spin in theirs so i can get a better idea of what i might have to look forward to.

Cheers for reading and feel free to tell me not to be so cheeky.

Ryan


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Try Motorline in Tunbridge, book a test drive with Jamie in their demo, you will get a good drive, as I did, I wouldnt expect or want to drive someones personal car like I did the demo car :chuckle:


----------



## Ryan Lewis (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Falcs,

Thanks for the reply, I will likely do that in a month or two. In truth i was just trying to avoid messing people about with test drives before im actually in a position to buy. 

Incase i have given the wrong impression not for a moment did i want or expect anyone to let me drive their car i was just after being taken out in one to get a better feel for things.

Ryan


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Ryan Lewis said:


> Hi Falcs,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will likely do that in a month or two. In truth i was just trying to avoid messing people about with test drives before im actually in a position to buy.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for your impressions on the GTR:chuckle:opcorn:
Hope you enjoy the car that we all fell in love in a test drive or just bought one and drove it!I wish you well my friend and hope seeing you active on the forum(hopefully if you fall in love).Hope your experience will be a memorable one!
WELCOME:wavey:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Test drive = bought it


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Test drive = bought it


²nd :bowdown1:


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Test drive = bought it


Yup that's pretty much it


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Test drive = bought it


Bingo! Just waiting for new year to be over then I'm going hunting for a new toy!


----------

